# 4H Art Contest



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hey y'all! My 4H group is having an art contest. All entries are due by Tuesday. The winners' art will be put on advertising, letters, signs, etc. for the county's 4H. I do lots of okay art. It's all cartoony, but I like it. I think I stand a chance for this. I'm just out of ideas. I need something I should draw, 4H and animal related. Try to think of something unique as well, if you can. Thanks y'all!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok maybe you could put a twist on the clover. Each leaf having a different thing. Like one a goat, chicken, cow and sheep? I think those are the 4 top show areas for 4h right? I used to so the 4 h talent shows when I was younger way back in the day but my parents would never let me show animals.

Just an idea.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Ok maybe you could put a twist on the clover. Each leaf having a different thing. Like one a goat, chicken, cow and sheep? I think those are the 4 top show areas for 4h right? I used to so the 4 h talent shows when I was younger way back in the day but my parents would never let me show animals.
> 
> Just an idea.


I looked it up and it's horses, cows, chickens, and goats that are the most popular show animals. But I think I can do that! Worst case, I try it, it doesn't work out, I try again or do something else

I think I forgot to mention that I can have multiple entries, so I'll try all ideas that I both like and have time for


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Not sure if I'm a fan of how this one turned out. The animals really aren't my best work


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What about animals in 4H hats with a fun back ground. Maybe they are kicking back in a barn or something


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> What about animals in 4H hats with a fun back ground. Maybe they are kicking back in a barn or something











This is actually my first entry. There's no background (I should probably add something) but I thought it'd look nice with a 4H ball cap. I could try to do multiple animals


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> View attachment 219507
> 
> Not sure if I'm a fan of how this one turned out. The animals really aren't my best work


I like it. Good job for a first try. Honestly better than I could of done it. Around here sheep was the biggest for showing way back when I was a kid (long time ago cough cough). My cousins son currently shows chickens.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> View attachment 219508
> 
> This is actually my first entry. There's no background (I should probably add something) but I thought it'd look nice with a 4H ball cap. I could try to do multiple animals


This is amazing! Love it and the color.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

So I was kinda sick last Monday, which was the deadline, and I wasn't able to bring anything in to submit... There's still a school art contest, if anybody has any good ideas for that let me know!

And @Jessica84 for those animals kicking back in the barn, I was starting to recreate Dogs Playing Poker, but with a bunch of farm animals. There was a steer, a sheep trying to peek at his cards, a rabbit with a carrot in his mouth like it's a cigar, and a lucky-looking horse. I got his style idea from your stereotypical grease-ball poker champion. I'll post it when I'm done


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry you missed it, I bet you would of done well. Oh well, catch them next time.


----------

